# Fort wayne



## mandroses

Been looking in allen co. few grays no yellows yet anyone finding anything in the woods besides ticks yet?


----------



## drewbie

found 267 all blacks and grays...near Notre Dame


----------



## mushroombandit

found 15 greys in fort wayne earlier in the week. since then not squat. wish there were more areas for hunting in fort wayne. was the worst part about moving here.


----------



## mushroombandit

made it out for about an hour after work tonight before it rained. Found 3 yellows all about 4 inches tall. They were in areas that get a lot of sun and were only a day or two away from starting to dry up. Get out and look yellows are up!


----------

